# SOLVED - No optical drive in /dev/

## shenryu

hello, i have found similar threads about cdrom issue but nothing exacly like my problem. I want to access my optical drive which is BENQ DVD LS DW1655 but there is nothing like dvd, cdrom, hdc in my /dev/. also in /media/ there is only .keep_sys-apps_hal-0

dmesg output is:

```

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep hdc

[    2.319108] hdc: BENQ DVD LS DW1655, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.625082] hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.625897] hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

```

kernel modules are:

```

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        < > RAID Transport Class

        -*- SCSI device support

        < > SCSI target support

        [ ] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

            *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***

        <*> SCSI disk support

        < > SCSI tape support

        < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

        <*> SCSI CDROM support

        [ ] Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

        <*> SCSI generic support

        < > SCSI media changer support

        [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

        [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

        [ ] SCSI logging facility

        [*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning

            SCSI Transports  --->

        [ ] SCSI low-level drivers  --->

        < > SCSI Device Handlers  --->

        < > OSD-Initiator library

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

        ...

        [*]   ATA SFF support

        ...

        <*>     NVIDIA SATA support

        ...

```

i have iso9660 CDROM built in kernel

fdisk -l :

```

localhost linux # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xe8a9e8a9

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          21      168651   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              22        1980    15735667+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1981        2046      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            2047       14593   100783777+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes

134 heads, 23 sectors/track, 158467 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3082 * 512 = 1577984 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x448f448e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          44       67792+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              45       10252    15730528   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           10253       10933     1049421   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4           10934      158467   227349894   83  Linux

```

mount:

```

/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

any help would be appreciated  :Smile: 

cheers

~ShenryuLast edited by shenryu on Sat Mar 27, 2010 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

What does `ls -l /dev | grep 'hdc\|sr0'` return?

----------

## shenryu

ls -l /dev | grep 'hdc\|sr0' gives me nothing. also combination with dvd and cdrom does not return anything

keep on suggesting  :Smile: 

----------

## RedSquirrel

Can you post the output of:

```
# lspci -k
```

Do you have anything else enabled under Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers?

----------

## VoidMage

You probably just need CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR set.

----------

## eccerr0r

The kernel config and hard disk config seem to conflict.

Apparently both SATA and ATA disks are enabled or something, else you wouldn't have both the 120G and the 250G HDDs showing up.  Most controllers should now be supported by libata.

That being said, quite possibly an old version of the kernel is being used that's conflicting with the current .config.  My guess is that the legacy ATA/ATAPI/EIDE drivers are being used and its CDROM support is disabled.  That will need to be enabled so it can control both the IDE HDD at /dev/hda as well as enable the cdrom at /dev/hdc.

Either try that or completely disable the ATA drivers and enable PATA support for libata for your PATA controller.  Since legacy PATA is detected first, the PATA optical drive is eaten up by that driver (with missing cd support) and the SATA-libata driver can no longer claim it, rendering its sr driver useless.

A lspci could be useful to determine what PATA you have...

----------

## shenryu

eccerr0r:

im using 2.6.33 gentoo-sources, that should be more than new enough. or is it too new? could you tell me how to go full libata then? i thought that if i disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) then i go libata. in this case it is wrong i suppose.

RedSquirrel:

i have only those two options enabled under Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers. should i enable anything else?

```

localhost linux # lspci -k

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2           

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)        

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:09.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a4)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard                      

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a4)              

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)                        

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus                                   

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)      

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                        

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a4)      

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                        

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

00:10.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:11.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:13.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8177

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 826c

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

04:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard

```

----------

## eccerr0r

 *shenryu wrote:*   

> eccerr0r:
> 
> im using 2.6.33 gentoo-sources, that should be more than new enough. or is it too new? could you tell me how to go full libata then? i thought that if i disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) then i go libata. in this case it is wrong i suppose.
> 
> 

 

If you're truly using just libata, the /dev/hda should NOT show up -- that's what I'm pointing out here.

It looks like:

```
00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

00:10.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:11.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8177

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24

```

are your storage device controllers and it appears that AMD_IDE sata_nv and sata_sil24 are in use.  AMD_IDE looks wrong, you should not be using AMD_IDE -- this is the legacy driver, it should be using pata_amd.

----------

## RedSquirrel

 *shenryu wrote:*   

> RedSquirrel:
> 
> i have only those two options enabled under Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers. should i enable anything else?
> 
> 

 

Yes. I had a feeling you were missing the PATA driver. eccerr0r has that covered.  :Smile: 

Under Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers:

```
<*>     AMD/NVidia PATA support
```

Since your optical drive is attached to the following interface:

```
00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

```

it should show up once you add this driver.

----------

## shenryu

i have added AMD/NVidia PATA support to the kernel but it seems that nothing changed. still no optical-drive support. what more can i post to make it easier for you to help me?

the drive is ok coz i have installed gentoo using it. any ideas?

----------

## RedSquirrel

The output of the following commands might be useful to see the current state of affairs:

```
# fdisk -l

# lspci -k

# lsmod

```

You could also post your entire kernel config at pastebin.com so that someone can take a look at it.

What steps did you perform after you added the PATA_AMD support?

----------

## eccerr0r

You need to remove BLK_DEV_AMD74XX

If you're having trouble locating why this is selected, select IDE_ATAPI and your optical disk should show up under /dev/hdc.

----------

## VoidMage

I think the point of this thread should be proper migration to pure libata, 

not creating /dev/hdx for and optical drive.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> I think the point of this thread should be proper migration to pure libata, 
> 
> not creating /dev/hdx for and optical drive.

 

Please help find out why despite "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" is apparently disabled but /dev/hd* is still showing up.  I can't think of why this is happening.  Perhaps the *really* ancient IDE driver is loaded somehow but I don't recall what option that is, and it conflicts with the fact that AMD_IDE is loaded in "lspci -k".  The OP is insisting he's not using the legacy driver but clearly he is, somehow.

Case in point: I have a properly configured libATA ancient P3 with an i815 chipset with no SATA disks and more importantly, no SATA controllers.  Its PATA hard drive is showing up as /dev/sda and its PATA cdrw drive is /dev/sr0 -- this is proper libata setup.  No /dev/hda in sight.

This is a key observation that must be fixed - we have a conflict here and no wonder libata is not working.  But for whatever reason the legacy driver must be selected, a proper workaround is to use the legacy cdrom driver.

My guess now: booting the wrong kernel.  Please check the bootloader and make sure the correct kernel is being loaded.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eccerr0r,

This usually happens when you compile one kernel and run another.

The output of 

```
uname -a
```

is usually helpful. Check the version and the build date/time in the output.

Its also useful to compare the version in the above command with that in 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

Even if that all looks good, there are many ways to mess up the kernel install.

----------

## shenryu

i have only 2.6.33 kernel and only one kernel image so there is no way i could use the other one. after compiling i have copied new kernel image from /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage to /boot/mykernel.

if i did not mess things up there should my kernel config http://pastebin.com/ZSAmMRHs

```

localhost ~ # ls -al /boot

total 3162

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Mar 20 12:24 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4096 Mar 22 22:08 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Mar 11 02:35 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Mar 20 11:07 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Mar 20 12:24 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3204432 Mar 25 23:17 kernel-2.6.33-gentoo

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Mar 20 11:03 lost+found

```

```

localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xe8a9e8a9

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          21      168651   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              22        1980    15735667+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1981        2046      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            2047       14593   100783777+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes

134 heads, 23 sectors/track, 158467 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3082 * 512 = 1577984 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x448f448e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          44       67792+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              45       10252    15730528   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           10253       10933     1049421   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4           10934      158467   227349894   83  Linux

```

```

localhost ~ # lspci -k                                              

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)     

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)        

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81d2                   

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                 

00:09.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a4)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard                      

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a4)              

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)                        

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus                                   

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)      

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                        

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a4)      

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard            

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                        

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard                           

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH                                                      

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f3)                                 

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard                           

        Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE                                                        

00:10.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)               

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8N-E Mainboard                                     

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:11.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:13.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E or A8N-E Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8177

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 826c

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

04:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard

```

```

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               9620088  38

```

```

localhost ~ # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

      udev-postmount |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

----------

## VoidMage

As kernel config does look sane, there may be one more thing involved:

what does 'lsmod' print ?

Also, setting CONFIG_IKCONFIG and CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is often helpful

- in such case you can be sure it's the right config by checking /proc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shenryu,

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3204432 Mar 25 23:17 kernel-2.6.33-gentoo
```

shows your kernel file in /boot was made at  Mar 25 at 23:17.

What is the timestamp on /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage ?

I should be identical.

The existence of lost+found shows you have a real /boot partition.  If the timestamps differ, you probably forgot to mount /boot before you copied the kernel to /boot.  Its worth looking in /boot when the boot partition is not mounted - it should be empty.

----------

## shenryu

i have posted lsmod in the previous post. its the second from bottom. there is only nvidia module.

i do not have any other kernel configs than .config and .config.old so there is no way for a mistake. i use only default .config one.

/edit

NeddySeagoon i was writing my post when you posted.

my /boot partition is always auto-mounted during boot thanks to fstab.

the timestamp on bzimage and .config is the same as /boot/kernel

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    53608 Mar 25 22:57 .config

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Mar 25 23:09 arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3204432 Mar 25 23:17 /boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo

```

Last edited by shenryu on Fri Mar 26, 2010 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shenryu,

Your kernel config looks OK but its not working, so either the .config file is wrong or the .config file you are showing us is not being used.#

Thats really the only two options.

Oh, there is a a third option ... you have been editing the .config file directly, it which case all bets are off as many make menuconfig options operate on three or four options in the config file and its very easy to produce a nonsense .config that produces a broken kernel.

----------

## shenryu

ok. so how i can check if my .config is ok? ill make a new one to be sure everything is ok.

i remember myself looking into .config directly but the purpose was not to change anything, but accidents happen

----------

## NeddySeagoon

shenryu,

Looking with less is always harmless.  Looking with an editor may not be.

Did you check the timestamps?

----------

## shenryu

hehe, you r right  :Smile: 

i have checked timestamps and those are correct. 

im compiling a new kernel image based on a total new config file made from scratch.

hope it helps

/edit

NeddySeagoon, u were right. kernel config was messed up. when i made a new one everything is working as it should be.

thank you and others for help

----------

